# Suggest SSD - Budget 4k



## beingGamer (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi all I want to buy an SSD. I have about ~3500Rs at hand which i got by selling the unwanted WD green.
I want to use them to buy a SSD, can anyone suggest which one to go for?
pls suggest any brand thats reliable and can provided max size at this budget.


----------



## johnjoyjoe1979 (Sep 22, 2014)

Samsung 840 EVO 120GB -5000.


----------



## beingGamer (Sep 25, 2014)

Samsung 840 EVO 120GB's price is 5050 on FK, is it the best price? or should I try local stores?
Also what is the usable disk space?


----------



## kapilove77 (Sep 25, 2014)

Samsung Evo around 4.7 in Amazon.in and around 4.8 in snapdeal. but i say don't go for evo right now. Check the link 

AnandTech | Samsung Acknowledges the SSD 840 EVO Read Performance Bug - Fix Is on the Way


----------

